# gentoo的散热问题

## redocpot

求教各位有没有什么办法能够让gentoo散热好一些……

比如，什么特别的内核配置时候的选项啊，什么的。

我的gentoo装载笔记本上的，什么都不干就有 68度了。

我的风扇是有点积灰，但是碍于我手边没有工具，不能拆机。所以只能用软件的方法改进散热。

让我觉得我的机器在gentoo下散热不好，是因为，同样的机器，用win7的时候风扇的声音没有那么响，而且本本摸上去的温度也不是那么热。

Gentoo上闲置的时候，conky，x 等等什么都是开着的。。。但是我想也不用这么热吧。就是开个chromium风扇声音也会响起来。实在是太悲催了。

在网上搜了下，也遇到有人说，gentoo不适合装在笔记本上的一说。我半信半疑。

所以，希望听听大家的意见～

小弟先行谢过啦。

----------

## jtshs256

不要低估清灰的作用……

我的本，清灰前即使用散热架温度也会超90，过热关机。清灰后不用散热架，make -j2 也上不了70了……

比控 cpufreq 都有效……

自己没法拆就找别人/售后吧……

----------

## EricHsu

請參看 Gentoo 電源管理章節:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

----------

## gentoo-kids

闭源的显卡驱动有没有装？

----------

